# SPS Programmieren lernen - Online Kurs - Visualisierung mit WinCC im TIA Portal



## sps4you (6 Februar 2019)

Hallo SPS-Kollegen,

ich bin hauptberuflicher SPS-Programmierer und habe, vor knapp einem Jahr, meinen eigenen SPS-Online-Kurs ins Leben gerufen.

Nun gibt es neben den SPS-Grundkurs sowie den SPS-Aufbaukurs auch einen Lehrgang zum Thema "Visualisierung mit WinCC im TIA Portal".

Vielleicht ist das für den ein oder anderen von euch interessant.

*SPS-Grundkurs:*
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-grundkurs

*SPS-Aufbaukurs:*
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-aufbaukurs

*SPS-Visualisierung mit WinCC:
*https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-visualisierung*

Infoseite:
*https://www.spskurs.de

 Ich wollte einen praxisnahen Kurs erstellen, den sich auch   Auszubildende, Studenten, Schüler, etc leisten können. (29,90€ pro Kurs)   

Am Ende gibt es sogar eine Teilnahmebestätigung für die nächste  Bewerbung.


 In den Kursen arbeite ich viel mit Fischertechnik Trainingsmodellen, welche ich auch auf meiner Homepage www.sps4you.de vertreibe.


 Ich möchte gerne auch etwas zu diesem Forum  beitragen. Falls ihr  Probleme bei der Programmierung, Verdrahtung,  Fehlersuche, Auswahl, usw  von Fischertechnik-Modelle habt, könnt ihr  mich jederzeit  kontaktieren. Ich habe bereits jedes Modell programmiert  und in Betrieb  genommen. 


 Auf meinem Youtube-channel "sps4you"  gibt es einige kostenlose Inhalte  zum reinschnuppern und natürlich auch  Fischertechnik-Modelle in  Aktion.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCis...XzuMEubSF-rszQ


 Viel Erfolg und frohes Programmieren.


----------

